# Lake Superior Anomaly



## JWW427 (Apr 10, 2021)

This story comes from Chad Stuemke's website.
Its highly intriguing and I've never heard of it before.

Excerpt:
"Protruding from the great watery depths of Michigan’s Lake Superior is an island considered sacred for thousands of years.  Isle Royale, or “Minong” as the Native Americans referred to it, was held in this regard due to both its spiritual significance and unimaginable mineral resources.  The mineral wealth referred to are extremely large copper deposits that are incredibly  pure!  Thousands of ancient mines dot the landscape of Isle Royale and the neighboring Keweenaw Peninsula.  Estimates regarding the amounts of copper mined in ancient times is upwards of a half billion pounds!  Lake core samples and carbon dating have placed the ancient mining operations back in time up to 6500 years ago."

https://chadstuemke.com/disclosed-the-lake-superior-anomaly/


----------



## msw141 (Apr 11, 2021)

Very cool.  Reminds me of this article discussing features that have been found on the lake floor (less controversial than something that could challenge the standard model).  These were stone walls that they say are used by hunters to steer herds of game animals along a predictable path to be picked off.  This article dates the artifacts found to 9000 years.

I am guessing that this means that when there was a greater cover of glacial ice on North America then the water level for the lakes was lower or they weren't even lakes, just valleys at that time.  

I love the mystery surrounding these copper deposits though.  who was mining it and where was it going?


----------



## ThreeSocks (Apr 12, 2021)

America Unearthed did an episode on the copper mines. I forget all the details but they found Minoan writing and artifacts in the area


----------



## msw141 (Apr 12, 2021)

ThreeSocks said:


> America Unearthed did an episode on the copper mines. I forget all the details but they found Minoan writing and artifacts in the area


i remember seeing that one but I can't remember the details.  I want to say there is a chemical test that can be done to confirm if the copper found in an artifact matches the type of copper from Michigan. But I feel like it wasn't conclusive, like that they could trace it to European Viking treasure hoards.  My recollection is that it just disappeared and we don't know where it was used, but we know a sh-t load of it was mined out.


----------



## ThreeSocks (Apr 12, 2021)

msw141 said:


> ThreeSocks said:
> 
> 
> > America Unearthed did an episode on the copper mines. I forget all the details but they found Minoan writing and artifacts in the area
> ...



I can't remember exactly how he said it, but something about the copper from the great lakes was consistent with all the copper floating around the south eastern europe / middle east area 4000 years ago. He was quite convinced it was a match, but stopped short of calling it absolute proof, if I remember correctly. The very interesting thing that I remember is that the minoan writing discovered there, actually predates the discovery of the minoan culture in crete by a few years, making a hoax somewhere between difficult and impossible.


----------



## msw141 (Apr 12, 2021)

lol, I think I've seen too many episodes of that show where everything tursn out inconclusive and just assumed the same here.

that would make sense since you can't have a bronze age without copper, and they already admit that they traveled as far as Afghanistan to get sources of tin. so I don't know why it's impossible to think they travelled across the arctic circle to get to copper in North America.  I think historians must assume they have to go across the widest part of the Atlantic.


----------



## Truth Lover (Apr 18, 2021)

Surprisingly most of the Great Lakes were not depicted on pretty old maps. I have not found out when or how the lakes got there. I would also like to know what is actually under there.

Large Lake Superior is 500 feet deep, and 350 miles X 160 miles. Lake Erie is not so big: 241 mi. west to east, and up to 57 mi south/north, USA to Canada. 

It is quite shallow: only 25 ft. on the western end, some places 100-150 ft deep, with an average of only 62 ft deep overall. On the eastern side/end it empties into Niagara Falls.

Shallow water = sudden furious squalls = dangerous

Divers say there are 3000 - 8000 shipwrecks in Lake Erie! 

Ferry boats that took people 53 miles across to Canada and back. Large ships took merchandise. Fishing vessels abounded. Presumably regular people's crafts. No mention of how many might be submarines.

Yes divers found a SUBMARINE in Lake Erie, from 1853. 
(Wiki pedia says the 1st submarine was made in 1863.)  The article did not say whose sub and Na zi war boats have been found in other Great Lakes. 

OK war battles, but due to the many sudden life-taking storms, who in their right mind (?) kept sending thousands of peaceful ships out on such a dangerous lake, for what exact reasons did the ships sink, and who built that many ships in an age of supposed low population? 

Last ? first. I was born in Cleveland and was taught that Cleveland was a tiny one church town in 1800. They even had sketches. Very quaint, small. Probably unreal, as opposed to Jonlevi's excellent work with old panoramic views of San Francisco that could house seemingly millions around that time.

Visibility in Lake Erie's water was at 0 in 1970. It is currently at about 40 feet for divers, so things are improving. Although the lake's terrain is not well known yet, I hope they will look for something besides just sunken ships. And when they do find the shifts that they will determine what actually did them in.

I was taught that the land on the western end of Lake Erie, including Cleveland, was encroached upon with lake water, because of upper New York. I have no reason to doubt that but I can't  find it on the internet yet. Apparently someone adjusted the damn (?) in the east to give themselves more land in New York State. As impossible as it seems, they apparently shoved the water westward 240 miles,  toward Cleveland and Detroit, covering land and causing many problems for people, and some legal battles.

There are 35 Islands in Lake Erie. Interestingly most of them are on the western end. I just read that the land looked different "thousands of years" before. With the gained visibility, people are seeing streets under the water there now. Officials say, "They used to be  old Indian Trails." Right, mm things covered over due to the pushing of the water westward. If they can push the water now maybe they did it before too. And if there are streets under there, what else is there to likely find?

Nobody is saying it, but there could be buildings, metal poles, and towers in the shallowish Lake Erie putting holes in big boats, especially during thrashing storms; perhaps the buildings getting damaged in the process, with no one realizing what really caused the sinking. 

So GO divers, keep your eyes open, cameras clicking, your thinking caps* on, and please let us know what you find out.

* (thinking caps? We used that term all the time when I was a child. Maybe there's something to THAT.)


----------

